# Gran Turismo 5′s v1.06 Details



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5′s v1.06 Update Unleashes a Garage of Great Changes*
02/20/2011 Written by Jonathan Leack










As announced earlier in the week, the first big update for _Gran Turismo 5_ is now live. Numbered version 1.06, the update includes a garage of new additions and changes to make both the single-player, split-screen, and online experiences even better.

Below are the full list of additions and changes in _Gran Turismo 5_‘s v1.06 update, as detailed by Polyphony Digital’s update notice:_[Major Changes and New Features]

・Remote Racing
[Remote Races] have been added to the bottom left of the [GT Mode] – [Community] screen.
Here you can start a fully automated B-Spec race using yours and your friends’ “My Drivers”, and gain rewards and experience from it.
For details please see section 8-4 [Remote Races] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu, and also the new “Remote Race” page on gran-tursimo.com, under the GT5 product information section._
_
・Remote Racing from a Web Browser
In [Remote Races], you can visit the official “gran-turismo.com” website using a web browser, and remotely control your PS3® at home. You can start races, monitor its progress and check results from the website. This is a new playing style allowing you to play Gran Turismo anywhere.
Sign in from the [GT5 My Home] button on the upper right corner of the website to get started._
_
・Using the Course Maker in Online Races
You can now use one of the “My Courses” created in [Course Maker] for your online races (in Open Lobby, My Lounge), or select themes and generate courses on the spot. (Please note you’ll only be able to use My Courses created after this update)._
_
・Introduction of Performance Points in Online Races
We’ve now introduced Performance Points (PP), a numerical index of a car’s performance for online races. You can set PP restrictions in the online race regulations (in Open Lobby, My Lounge) to limit participating cars.
For details, see 6 -15 [Performance Points] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu._
_
・Increased Rewards and Experience Online
The amount of rewards and experience gained from online racing (in Open Lobby, My Lounge) have been increased._
_
・More Event Settings in Online Races
[Auto Race Start Cycle] and [Tire Wear/Fuel Consumption] have been added to the event settings for online races (in Open Lobby, My Lounge)._
_
・More Penalties for Special Events
Penalties for improper driving such as driving off course and hitting walls have been increased for the [Special Events] under [GT Mode] – [GT Life]._
_
・Event Rewards and Experience Adjusted
The rewards and experience gained in [License] and [Special Events] in [GT Mode] – [GT Life] have been adjusted. Experience for A-Spec and B-Spec events have been increased, while rewards have been reduced back down to levels seen before the 1.05 update._
_
・Car Loan in Events
In A-Spec, B-Spec and [Special Events] in [GT Mode] – [GT Life], you can now borrow cars that your Friends have set to share with friends.
For details see 6-16 [Borrowing and Lending Cars] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu._
_
・More Car Settings
Gear ratio adjustment, power limiters, and weight adjustment have been added to the settings. For details see [18. Settings Guide] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu._
_
・Multi-Monitor Feature
From [Options] – [Hardware] – [Multi-Monitor], you can now access the multi-monitor display settings using multiple PS3™ systems.
You can now enjoy Gran Turismo 5 in a wide display environment combining multiple PS3™ systems and TV’s/monitors.
For details please see the support section on gran-turismo.com._
_
[Changes and Additions to Gameplay]
- It is now possible to replay and save [2P Battle] races.
- [Controller Steering Sensitivity] has been added to [Driving Options].
- [Corner Bank Angle] has been added to the section settings in [Course Maker].
- In A-Spec events including endurance races, a confirmation prompt has been added before restarting a race from the beginning.
- In replays, B Spec and while watching races, you can now change viewing targets directly from the screen without having to use a separate window list.
- Personal BGM can now be used when voice chat is disabled in a [Lounge].
- Cars in your garage that are not registered as ‘Favorites’ can now be used in a [Lounge].
- When tire restriction is enabled in a Lounge regulation, only cars with tires that qualify will be displayed in the garage.
- Driver and car display selections during races will be saved.
- Karts now have [Quick Menu settings.
- You can now select multiple items in some important menu screens, such as when registering your favorite cars in your [Garage]._
_
[AI Adjustment]
- Race choreography and opponent car AI controls for licence tests and A Spec events have been adjusted.
- Opponent car AI controls during B Spec races have been improved.
- The evasive maneuver of opponent cars when a players car blocks the track has been improved._
_
[Correction of Issues]
- Corrected an issue where it was possible to gain points unfairly in drift trials.
- Corrected an issue where it was not possible to view the 4th sector in the live monitor.
-Corrected an issue where the sound effects would not change when replacing the exhaust system or turbo kit.
- Corrected an issue where the save data becomes unable to load when exceeding a certain file size._
_
[Other Changes]
- A searchable item called [Race Type] has been added for room creation in the [Open Lobby].
- The lap times for the [X Challenge] in [Special Events] have been adjusted.
- Game save speed has been optimized.
- The HDD access warning message that was displayed at game startup has been disabled for faster startup.
- Car demo backdrops during an [Auto Demo] is now displayed randomly in 4 types (Morning/Day/Night/White) as is in the　[Dealership].
- The “S-AWC” integrated four wheel drive system of the Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X has been adjusted.
- The [Force Feedback Strength] of the Thrustmaster T500RS can now be adjusted across a wider range._​I spent a few hours playing with the new _Gran Turismo 5_ patch, and it’s clear that Polyphony Digital has listened to the community. The new performance points (PP) system coupled with some exciting new adjustable settings have vastly improved the online and split-screen modes by allowing for fairer, more compelling competitive races. The Course Maker has finally been given the attention it deserves, and you can expect to see some custom layouts by Polyphony Digital in the seasonal events section of GT Mode. I have also noticed that menu navigation is much quicker, and subtle changes like being able to see which cars you own in the dealership have made the experience more fleshed-out.

With this successful patch, and tons of new seasonal events available to engage in, now’s a great time to pop _Gran Turismo 5_ back into your PlayStation 3 and enjoy the most realistic racing simulator on the market.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Raylon (Feb 20, 2011)

I am definitely a fan of the new patch. Hopefully they keep rolling them out.


----------

